# CWR/ROM manager Question for D2G



## Firedrake1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I purchased and installed ROM manager pro for my D2G. When i try to install CWR it does not list D2G among the devices to select. Do i just use D2? Thanks in advance folks


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Firedrake1 said:


> I purchased and installed ROM manager pro for my D2G. When i try to install CWR it does not list D2G among the devices to select. Do i just use D2? Thanks in advance folks


Use Droid X (2nd Init)


----------



## Firedrake1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Never would have guessed that.  Thanks so much for the quick assist!


----------

